# seeding live rock



## tomgray (Feb 14, 2007)

i have a 120 gallon tank that i am making a fowlr..i am new to saltwater tanks and am just learning through this forum and various websites but i cannot find anything on seeding live rock i have on order 100 lbs of base rock how much live rock would i need to properly seed the base rock and how long could i expect it to take before i can put fish in my new tank?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

On my 120 reef I used 50% base rock and 50% live rock. It takes awhile for the coralline to seed on the base rock. I have had mine setup for over a year and its finally started to seed the base.


----------

